# Spring Season?



## KCody (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm new to turkey hunting (wanted to get started this fall, but was unfortunately not able to do so). Will there be a spring turkey season in 2011? Where can I find information on this. I've made what seems to be a futile search of the MI DNR website.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Call your local DNR office or call the Lansing bureau.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

There will be a spring season, usually you have to apply in January or if you have private land to hunt you can just purchase the 234 hunt (May). I would recommend this season to a beginner, you have more time, better weather and many times better responses from the birds. If you have any questions hollar, I picked up turkey hunting 10 years ago and it is Awesome! I wished I would have started 20 years ago. 

Good luck,


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Proposed rules, quotas, areas for next spring's season are on next week's NRC agenda.


----------

